# Zoox video



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

NOT real-world. 
Should have simulated being harassed to make multiple stupid stops including drive-thru. 
Zoox would then have proceeded to exit West at midway point across Golden Gate Bridge...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I thought you meant Zoom video. Nope, you definitely meant Zoox.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Many humans will be sacrificed to Zoox before Zoox is fully satisfied.


----------

